# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Trao đổi >  HCM-Hic... hic Cần đổi bàn trượt... lấy điện thoại

## Minh Phi Nguyen

Tình hình là máy điện thoại em mới mua, xui xẻo bị ướt nước...hết cứu chữa được, mà quỹ riêng thì cạn, vợ thì cằn nhằn mấy hôm nay
Bán cái này đi, gom tiền mua điện thoại khác thì tổ có lợi cho thằng bán điện thoại quá. Nên em quyết định ...đem đổi
Bác nào  có con điện thoại cùi nào đổi em phát
Thông số như sau: 
Mã: Tra không ra
Hành trình Trục X=Y= 25mm
Bàn xoay đường kính 125mm
Trọng lượng: 7,80kg
Sản phẩm của Chuo Seiki thước của Mituyoto
Cái mâm xuay vẫn chưa biết dùng ra sao, bác  nào biết thông não luôn giúp em
Cảm ơn các bác!
( Đừng đổi em điện thoại tàu nhé!)

----------


## iamnot.romeo

hehe bán nhiêu cho giá rồi mua đt khác bồ ơi.

----------

Minh Phi Nguyen

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

> hehe bán nhiêu cho giá rồi mua đt khác bồ ơi.


Em chẳng biết định giá nó thế nào, nên đổi trực tiếp em thấy có lợi cả 2 bên!
Cảm ơn!

----------


## Nam CNC

vậy tui trả 100K/1kg bán hôn ?

----------


## thaibinhcnc

cái này làm con mài dao đc đấy ông chủ nhỉ

----------

Minh Phi Nguyen

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

> v��*y tui trả 100K/1kg bán hôn ?


QUOTE=Nam CNC;91078]vậy tui trả 100K/1kg bán hôn ?[/QUOTE]

Hic hic! Bác Nam Hả, có duyên với bác nhỉ, duyên với bác là nỗi buồn nhiều tập của em. Nói ra thì là...mà, tâm  tư lắm...
- Hôm giao cho bác 3 valve gạt được 140k xèng, thấy chuyển mưa ...gấp gấp về, bọc nilong và  đút điện thoại vào túi, về đến nhà ...mịa nó sao toàn nước trong ấy, thế là ngủm củ tỏi mẹ con điện thoại. Thế là buồn tập 1
- Đem món mình thích ra đổi vì tự ái với con vợ lèm bèm mãi. Tiếc lắm ...buồn tập 2
- Nay bác trả giá món hàng của em theo kilo như sắt rỉ vậy....buồn tập 3. 
Bác Nam à, Sắt rail ngoài bãi 300k/kg rồi. Bác thì khác, nếu bác thích, em không bán, bác kiếm con điện thoại nào đổi em cũng được, để giữ uy tín cho em chút vì có vài người a lô hỏi mua mà em quyết đổi như tin đã rao. Hay lấy điện thoại của con bác chơi đổi em cũng được
Híc híc!

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

> cái này làm con mài dao đc đấy ông chủ nhỉ


Ý tưởng của bác rất là bờ rồ, bàn rất chắc, đằm, gắn lưỡi đã vào mâm xoay tay...tưởng tượng thôi cũng thấy sướng rồi . hehehe!
P/s: Bác còn thuốc an thần không, gửi em ít, em hết mịa nó rồi.

----------


## Nam CNC

ủa người quen ... ai biết ông thảm dữ vậy . Đổi điện thoại mà điện thoại gì ??? thôi thì đấu giá đi , bảo đảm được cái điện thoại tốt đó.

À mà cũng nói luôn , nếu đúng ngành thì giá trao đổi chơi chơi tầm 2 tr  , ngày trước em có 1 cái nhỏ hơn bán được 1.5 tr ...  em chọc ghẹo bác chơi bởi vì anh em hỏi mà không chịu nói làm chi.


Đầu giá đi , cái này làm bàn mài dao hơi ngon đó , thêm 1 trục gá dao xoay được thì mài dao chính xác lắm. Cái món này hay dùng trong mấy cái kính hiển vi điện tử.

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

> ủa người quen ... ai biết ông thảm dữ vậy . Đổi điện thoại mà điện thoại gì ??? thôi thì đấu giá đi , bảo đảm được cái điện thoại tốt đó.
> 
> À mà cũng nói luôn , nếu đúng ngành thì giá trao đổi chơi chơi tầm 2 tr  , ngày trước em có 1 cái nhỏ hơn bán được 1.5 tr ...  em chọc ghẹo bác chơi bởi vì anh em hỏi mà không chịu nói làm chi.
> 
> 
> Đầu giá đi , cái này làm bàn mài dao hơi ngon đó , thêm 1 trục gá dao xoay được thì mài dao chính xác lắm. Cái món này hay dùng trong mấy cái kính hiển vi điện tử.


Thôi thì em đem qua cho bác dùng nhé, để còn lý do qua bác học lóm nữa chứ. Quyết định vậy nhé bác Nam.?

----------


## h-d

cụ Nam CNC chưa dùng tới thì nhường em nha, em cũng đang có một con.

----------


## Nam CNC

ông đưa đồ quý giá qua vậy muốn học cái gì ? muốn đổi cái gì ? 

Mà h-d đã có rồi mà muốn thêm em nữa ? vậy thì mua được bằng cái dt cho ông chủ thớt không ?


@ chủ thớt , trời muốn học hay hỏi gì thì cứ qua em , em mời nước mía và chỉ dẫn luôn , chỉ có vài cái bí quyết thì em không chỉ được thôi , còn lại muốn hỏi gì cũng được, đâu cần phải đem qua cho em xài . Bác cứ nghe lời em , bán đấu giá đi , đụng trần 2 tr theo cách của em , 2tr mua được cái sờ mát phone à.


bộ này đường kính là 120mm là loại to rồi đó.

----------

Minh Phi Nguyen

----------


## h-d

Tại thiếu 1 con nên em mới cần đó Cụ Nam ạ

----------

Minh Phi Nguyen

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

> ông đưa đồ quý giá qua vậy muốn học cái gì ? muốn đổi cái gì ? 
> 
> Mà h-d đã có rồi mà muốn thêm em nữa ? vậy thì mua được bằng cái dt cho ông chủ thớt không ?
> 
> 
> @ chủ thớt , trời muốn học hay hỏi gì thì cứ qua em , em mời nước mía và chỉ dẫn luôn , chỉ có vài cái bí quyết thì em không chỉ được thôi , còn lại muốn hỏi gì cũng được, đâu cần phải đem qua cho em xài . Bác cứ nghe lời em , bán đấu giá đi , đụng trần 2 tr theo cách của em , 2tr mua được cái sờ mát phone à.
> 
> 
> bộ này đường kính là 120mm là loại to rồi đó.


Thanks tấm lòng bác, lúc nào tiện, em sẽ đem qua sau.
Xin kết thúc chủ đề tại đây. Rất...rất cảm ơn các bác đã quan tâm!!!

----------


## phuocviet346

Bác đem qua nhà bác Nam khi đi nhơd mang theo thùng mút bỏ điện thoại vào và ràng dây chắc vào nha, chứ không thì lại bị xui nữa đó kaaa

----------

Minh Phi Nguyen, Nam CNC

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

> Bác đem qua nhà bác Nam khi đi nhơd mang theo thùng mút bỏ điện thoại vào và ràng dây chắc vào nha, chứ không thì lại bị xui nữa đó kaaa


Khi nào về tới nhà mới dám chắc không có gì xãy ra. Hehe!
Thanks!

----------

